#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 自畫像O_O

## 不破惡

今天終於有時間畫圖了O_O
前幾日 都在趕比賽的東西
比賽與2位朋友一同參加 我卻是做兩張比賽圖ORZ"
不提這了 "(擺到旁邊) 

一點都不萌自畫像 傷眼不負責ˇ
畫了三次草稿 都覺得怪怪的O_O 修了好久才畫出
覺得可以的草稿 之後用慢慢上黑線 就是覺得骨架很怪(沒天分)
ORZ"修了好久 還是覺得怪怪的 草稿跟黑搞還是有差 
而且還沒畫完 (死) 用好大面色調 上傳好 
我就要睡覺啦ˇ終於 兩天只睡4小時...終於 (遭拖走)

那就，請大家傷眼啦...
順帶一提 自畫像是貓惡魔

６／１１更新今日進度～

----------


## 狼佐

喔喔喔喔喔頭毛的質感真好XD!!

又一個畫畫高手加入了，這是用PS上色的嗎?

我喜歡他的頭毛光澤ˇ

----------


## SkyKain

好贊！
好棒的CG上色！
很喜歡哦！
加油！

----------


## 不破惡

今天也是做完功課 邊教導同學用
感冒快死了 快死了 好難過 (抖
今天進度奉上 不過顏色方面  反而喜歡 打光線那張囧
真詭異 圍巾塗塗抹抹就是覺得怪ORZ"
耳朵好奇怪 好奇怪阿~~~(滾）

狼佐樣:
    頭毛的質感很好嗎!? 看起來我重畫一次頭毛有值得O_Q
    之前久有發過文章了 不過是手稿塗鴉XD"  幾乎都是在偷看別人ˇ
     而且 我不高 手也不高ˇ(咦?) 話說 這是用SAI畫的ˇ
     PS我不習慣ORZ (死很大) 我會繼續努力完成的XDˇ

SkyKain:
    我會加把勁完成它的! (握拳)

----------


## M.S.Keith

小惡偽正太的很嚴重.....（斷訊
怎麼不考慮跟馬鹿學妹一樣逆崩壞呢wwwwww（遭學妹岩石落下技）

----------


## 嘯天

先生您紅色用的太鮮艷啦.
修改後的結果好一些
耳朵感覺很硬很晶瑩(喂(質感問題

黑線很好,但骨架和動作設計有點軟綿綿的感覺 =3=

您基礎不錯 請繼續努力啊.

----------


## 不破惡

M.S.Keith樣:
      咦?您在說甚麼? 我本來就是正正當當的青少年阿(閃亮)
      而且 戴上眼鏡就會變成鬼畜=W=+
      馬鹿學妹本來就是萌物啦 嗚呼ˇ(遭斷訊)

嘯天樣:
      耳朵很硬很晶瑩阿 我是覺得很假很像貼上去
        但是 我又不知道該如何上色ORZ
      紅色圍巾會修正的ˇ 
        黑線很好嗎!?(吐血囧) 軟綿綿...軟綿綿好謎阿?
      曲線身材或是激凸(?) 肌肉不擅長 修練修練!!
      我會繼續加油的ˇ
        嘯天也加油ˇ 衝阿衝阿


----今日休息ˇ 上午修比賽稿4件統整 下午輸出戰爭(?
我已經沒多餘力氣啦 晚安ˇ(吐血身亡)

----------


## 雷特

惡貓畫的真好@ @+
不知道那天自己才能有那種畫畫的境界= =~

----------


## 神野夏雷諾

這..這畫風好諾(?)啊!(爆死

整體質感超棒ˇˇ(心

希望能多看到惡大(?)你畫的圖xDDD//(雙拇指

真是太可口(?)太讚了xDD

(請忽略上)

----------

